# Goal setting.



## Marvin7148 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello everyone,

You like to start discussion on this topic goal setting? How do you guys set your goals?

Life's disappointments and our inability to cope with all kinds of stress sometimes unleashes the kind of anger that goes beyond words. There seems to be so much anger in our society today, sometimes leading to fatal actions and other misdeeds.
You will fare better when your emotions are threatened, if you practice positive thinking, which means you will have control over your anger. Suppressing anger is not good for either your physical or mental well being. It can result in headaches, backaches, insomnia, and assorted personality disorders.

Marvin.

Goal Setting


----------



## Marvin7148 (Jun 26, 2006)

When you do set a goal, ensure that you are continuously reminded of your goal. You can tell those around you of your goal so you will feel responsible for following through. In order to post around your home, office, or car to help you keep on track, you can also create notes. No matter what your goal is, it must be remembered each day. As mortals of habit, we can simply train ourselves to be victorious and meet our goals. When we are continually focused on the goal within reach, we will be better able to do so.

Marvin.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

don't know where I keep all my anger, I should be a big ball of rage and violence, put I'm a pacifist at heart. Perhaps I'm just lucky and can channel it successfully into positive and constructive things.


----------



## Marvin7148 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Pabs,

It's really great to know that your positive thinking leading you towards success.

Marvin.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks Marvin, my life is going alot better recently with regards to getting out and about and doing things, my anxiety hasn't changed but I'm talking to people about it now and thats hopefully going to help me. I trying to feel more confident in myself and trying to believe that I am a decent person and have things to offer. 

Regarding note taking, it is something I've always thought was a good idea, but have never done - so I'm going to start today! I was talking to a support worker of mine who suggested it again, so I will see how I get on.

pabs


----------



## Marvin7148 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey pabs,

Sorry my friend just busy and not getting enough time to come here and talk with all you wonderful people here on this forum. Your positive attitude is very inspirational Pabs. Let me know how you are doing now.

This is the place where you fit perfectly, seems like you are there in this words.

In order to control anxiety one of the most effective ways is by maintaining a positive attitude. You must keep flushing negative thoughts out of your mind and keep replenishing them with positive thoughts. Negative thoughts create a negative energy circle around you and affect your thought process directly and indirectly, thus making you hurt and further panicky. However, at all times you must remember that these are not real thoughts but exaggerated ones and far from reality. Almost every professional agrees that the origin of all such troubles is the underlying fear of failure or losing something close to our heart. We must not fear of anything and should put all such thoughts behind us. Try this and see your worries fading into thin air as you present the effort to rid those negative thoughts.

Marvin.

http://www.selfhelpzone.com/anxiety-pan ... sic-steps/


----------



## Marvin7148 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello everyone it has been long time I didn't post anything here on this wonderful forum miss you guys..

Few updates on my post..

Allocating your time schedule is a very important priority for living your dream. “Do you know how busy I am? I couldn’t possibly take on one more activity!” So we are frequently heard from active, involved individuals. Even when we’re not spending our time precisely as we would prefer, we commonly feel that the demands pressed upon us preclude our having much of any choice in the matter. But if our dream is a last priority in our daily plan, it will also be the slightest likely outcome of our day, and our life. 

If you go to a doctor or diet clinic for help in losing weight, you may be asked to keep a diary of your food intake. Only when you know what you are actually eating can you know what changes need to be made. The same is true of managing your time. It’s important to begin keeping a record of how your time is spent. Once you have conducted a practical assessment of the time available to you and the requirements made for your time, your options will be more apparent.

Marvin.


----------

